# My Betta puffs up his face constantly!



## Critter (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't know what you call it when it happens, but my male Betta called Alpha is constantly puffing up the fins around his face and swimming really fast, almost like he is hyperactive! I don't know too much about Betta's and I am still learning but I heard this is a sign of aggression in them. Should I be worried? Is he not happy?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

he's flaring, which is sort of good (he's showing his agression) does he flare constantly, or just occasionally for a bit. If he does it too frequently, for too long, that's bad. Sometimes when you just get a betta and put him in his tank, he gets excited for a few minutes/hours and will flare a bit. If he has a mirror near his tank or his tank is in a dark part of your room with a light directly above it, seeing himself will make him flare too.


----------



## Critter (Jul 12, 2010)

Hmm, he does flare a lot. Quite frequently but not for too long each time. His tank is in a really big room and there is a light in the tank so I suppose that is directly above him. The light isn't on all the time though as I turn it off.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

One of my boys hangs out around the back of his section a lot and whenever he sees me he'll come charging to the front and flare at me. I think he's just playing with me cause I've seen him flare in anger before when I had him and one of my others in a 1/2 gallon divided tank. I think sometimes they do it just to play.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

While some owners may think it's entertaining, flaring more then 20 minutes a day is not good for him. 

Reasons are obvious...


----------

